# 09 Fall Turkey



## daryl niekamp (Dec 7, 2006)

*Right on!!!*

Nice bird to the both of you Dan!!!
You can't take those father and daughter moments away.
Congrats:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Moosetalker (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey Dan:

Way to go on your first fall turkey. Those Hoyt's just keep finding the mark don't they. That is a nice picture of you two. I have never met your wife but she must be good looking because your daughter puts you to shame. LOL!!! What the heck has that daughter been doing when you've been shoot'n all those turkey's in the face all these years.? LOL!! Great to see you get her out there and experience the thrill of hunting. I know exactly how you feel because I have watched my daughters shoot 6 birds between the two of them over the past years. It is a good feeling to see their accomplishments. Keep up the good work and try her out on some deer hunting.

Congrats to you and your new hunting partner,

Todd.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Very nice Dan. Congradulations!

Great to see parents getting youth involved in hunting.


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

Well done Danny your daughter gets bigger every time i see her.
And I agree both she and the bird are better looking.:thumbs_up


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

No more turkey nuggets for you Jokers,LOL Thanks Dan


----------



## C Broad Arrow (Jun 27, 2008)

Excellent...what a great experience for a young person!


----------

